# Harry's chicken livers with garlic & chilli



## Harry Cobean (Aug 16, 2012)

a quick,tasty,nutritious meal that won't break the bank either....over here fresh chicken livers are just over £1 per pound.i cook the livers etc in my wok as high heat/fast cooking is essential to keep the livers tender & juicy imo.i like my chicken livers,like calves liver,cooked pink/medium inside.i also use thawed frozen livers and whilst the flavour is excellent they tend to be smaller than fresh & the texture isn't quite as good imo.
THE INGREDIENTS FOR TWO:
a)1lb(400-450grms) fresh chicken livers
b)garlic to taste,i used a single clove per head variety.any will do
c)shallots or sweet onion
d)chilli of dried chilli flakes to taste
e)smoked bacon cut into lardons,rind removed
f)evoo
g)2 or 3 glugs balsamic vinegar
h)small glass dry white wine
i)ground black pepper...percy pepper & lolita liver are in love & plan to have a family!!
j)maybe salt,but depends on bacon
THE METHOD:
1)pick over/trim the livers to remove any white bits/little veins etc.rinse & dry well
2)slice the shallots/garlic/chilli finely...i used my mandolin.or use chilli flakes
3)fry bacon lardons in a little evoo over a med heat to draw the fat & colour slightly
4)add garlic,chilli & shallots & cook for 2 or 3 mins
5)wack up the heat & add the livers/black pepper
6)stir fry to seal livers & cook til nearly at desired "doneness" hard to give timings as depends on how you like your livers & size of livers
7)add balsamico & turn to coat livers etc
8)add wine & boil hard to reduce
9)taste & add salt if required
10)the livers should be coated with a dark/sticky sauce,if you like more sauce add a touch more wine/balsamico mix....your choice
i like it with orzo pasta.i like to add a pinch of saffron to the boiling water for colour contrast/taste.if you haven't got saffron add turmeric...the flavour works with the liver.i added too little saffron to the water so added turmeric too.the combined flavours worked!!also delicious with rice,mashed spuds,chips(fries) or on toast.
also works well with calves,lamb & pigs liver etc cut into strips.
ENJOY!!


----------



## Morocco (Aug 16, 2012)

i like it


----------



## Hoot (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks mighty good, Harry! I love me some chicken livers!


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 17, 2012)

I used to make chicken liver in a similar way--only I used brandy (cognac when I could afford it).


----------



## taxlady (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks good Harry. You're lucky that chicken livers are still a bargain. Around here the price has gone the same way as the price of chicken wings - about the same as boneless chicken breast.


----------



## luckytrim (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks Great, Harry !

still getting livers, hearts and gizzards for about three bucks a pound at the local Amish market..................


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 18, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Looks mighty good, Harry! I love me some chicken livers!





CWS4322 said:


> I used to make chicken liver in a similar way--only I used brandy (cognac when I could afford it).





taxlady said:


> Looks good Harry. You're lucky that chicken livers are still a bargain. Around here the price has gone the same way as the price of chicken wings - about the same as boneless chicken breast.


thanks all.once my "wing" is out of the sling and it's working properly again i'll be back to doin' some cooking!still it's a good excuse to have food de-livered and me mates have made up a rota to take me out to dinner.....hope they don't mind a cloud of flies following me around 'cos i'm not allowed to take a shower until the stitches have disolved/been checked on tuesday!good excuse to get greg off me case about caps shift too...it's me left wing!!!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Aug 18, 2012)

luckytrim said:


> Looks Great, Harry !
> 
> still getting livers, hearts and gizzards for about three bucks a pound at the local Amish market..................


gizzards lucky t.....love 'em,particularly turkey...bolas and i get them on line, delivered...no pun intended...umm....well...maybe...by a turkey farm in pembrokeshire,turkey necks too....they are the best!!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

LT, great job!



luckytrim said:


> Looks Great, Harry !
> 
> still getting livers, hearts and gizzards for about three bucks a pound at the local Amish market..................


----------

